# Convict Conditioning by Paul Wade, anyone else pick up this book?



## jiujitsumonkey (Jul 25, 2011)

I picked this up a little over a month ago and have been using it as my work out guide at home, very good book with a vast amount of info, anyone else pick this up?
This would be a great supplement to your martial arts training and even those hitting the weights at the gym...
I tried posting a pic of the book but had difficulty uploading for some reason...so here is a link to it for those unfamiliar

http://www.dragondoor.com/shop-by-department/books/b41/


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you're into BW exercises this book has some great info in it for exercise progression and programs.

The downside in my opinion was the usual dragondoor hype and also, i don't buy the story of the book itself and the author's story.  Doesn't change the info for the exercises though.


----------



## Buka (Jul 26, 2011)

I know nothing of this book so take what I'm about to say with a grain of salt, but parts of that ad -

"one arm pullups, each side, with an elite goal of two sets of six each side.
one arm hand stand pushups"

is so much bullsh*t it makes me want to start a garden.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 26, 2011)

Buka said:


> I know nothing of this book so take what I'm about to say with a grain of salt, but parts of that ad -
> 
> "one arm pullups, each side, with an elite goal of two sets of six each side.
> one arm hand stand pushups"
> ...



I can't remember the guy's name who is actually photographed in the book, but he actually trains and performs those exercises.  He is one of the big names in BW and gymnastic movement for strength.  I don't know if he can do the "elite goal" but he can do at least one rep of each of those exercises.


----------



## Buka (Jul 27, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> I can't remember the guy's name who is actually photographed in the book, but he actually trains and performs those exercises.  He is one of the big names in BW and gymnastic movement for strength.  I don't know if he can do the "elite goal" but he can do at least one rep of each of those exercises.



I'm sure there are people who can perform those exercises, as few and far between as they may be. But using that implied promise as bait to young readers is not acceptable to me.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have and use the program frequently.  I often jump back into the progressions when I need a break from kettlebell or barbell work.  It's really good.  I've made some good strength gains on it (even though I don't use it exclusively).


----------



## jiujitsumonkey (Jul 30, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> I can't remember the guy's name who is actually photographed in the book, but he actually trains and performs those exercises. He is one of the big names in BW and gymnastic movement for strength. I don't know if he can do the "elite goal" but he can do at least one rep of each of those exercises.


The model for the pics is behind this site, http://beastskills.com/, for those interested. It is a bit of background on him.
I have been working on the beginning steps of all the exercises except for the bridges and I must say this is a very good workout program. I def see and feel a change already. For a total rookie on body weight training like myself, this book is a must. Very informative and the progressions give any novice a good sturdy foot in the door. I don't think anyone WOULDN'T benefit or learn something from this book. I do agree the delivery and story is a bit a extreme but I also believe it has some substance and truth behind it as far as many convicts using these workouts and developing incredible strength. Afterall pushups, squats and pull ups are a part of many people's training from time tested institutions like the armed forces, various styles of martial arts, heck even rehabilitation therapy. @BUKA, I don't see what is so extreme about one arm pull ups or one arm hand stands. I would agree if you said your typical gym rat can't do this stuff, but to anyone DEDICATED to bodyweight training, these moves are beyond feasible.  The book in no way promises you will acheive this in a short period of time, it clearly states dedication and hard work are paramount.  The amount of time it takes all depends on how hard and often you train.  This book presents a well systemized routine that if followed correctly I think even the most skeptical person will turn into a believer after experiencing great gains in raw power. It is definately a very insightful book into the body weight culture, it actually got me craving as much knowledge about bodyweight training that I can get my hands on, so aside from being a member here, I registered on bodyweightculture.com


----------

